# Possibly Dumbos?



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

I was playing with the babies today and four of them look suspiciously like dumbos. Am I right about this? I never looked because both parents have standard ears. Their ears look very different from the rest of the litter though. The four suspected dumbos are Sokka, Sirius, Spot, and Brutus.

It could be possible dad came from a BYB since he was found abandoned in a tiny cage with a mixed gender group and none of them looked like pet store rats. He is a rescue so no clue about his history.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Yes they are dumbos. The white and two of the black rats are dumbo for sure. I can't see the ears of the third black rat well enough to tell. They are super cute


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Parents were probably both carriers for dumbo since it's a recessive gene; those four were lucky enough to get both recessives from their parents. They are super cute!


----------



## waffles (Jan 15, 2015)

Dumbos!  Adorable!


----------



## keegen456 (Mar 2, 2016)

They are the cutest!!!


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Besides the group photo, those are dumbos for certain. So cute.


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

awwww so cute I love dumbo's


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

Definitely dumbos and all so cute


----------

